# Vertikaler Newsticker...!



## Golfgott (16. September 2003)

Moin moin zusammen 

Hab da mal ne Frage... Und zwar: Ich hab schon gesucht und gesucht (im Web als auch in diesem Forum), aber ich finde einfach keinen vertikalen Java- oder sonstwas-Newsticker, der  höchstens 130 Pixel breit und mindestens 250 Pixel lang ist... Könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen ? Zur Not würde ich mir auch einen selber programmieren (und dann halt mal eben schnell in ein paar Wochen Java lernen...). Er muss einfach nur News scrollen können, sowie in der Hintergrund- und Textfarbe verstellbar sein...

Danke im Voraus für jegliche Art von Hilfe!

mfG

Golfgott


----------



## Pudig (17. September 2003)

Hi Golfgott

schau mal hier nach: Vertikaler Ticker 

Da kannst du problemlos die Hintergrundfarbe, den Text, die Breite und die Höhe einstellen. Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Pudig


----------



## schildkroeter (28. Januar 2004)

*Page down?*

Die ganzen Downloads funzen da nicht mehr... der findet nie den Server....
Kann uns irgendwer den Quelltext dazugeben (vielleicht hat den ja noch jemand da.....

Thx


----------

